# need 12 inch bike parts where do i get them



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

trying to build a 12'" bike for my son where can i get some parts at


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm Schwinn1966


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

there arent alot of 12" parts out there. aftermarket is really only wheels and tires, maybe a seat and some training wheels. 

depends on what youre looking for.

my 12" radio flyer. mostly custom parts


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Nov 2 2009, 10:39 AM~15534446
> *trying to build a 12'" bike for my son where can i get some parts at
> *


Hit me up when you're ready for custom parts. I did the parts for the 2009 12" Bike of the Year winner SA Rollerz.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 11:47 PM~15534496
> *there arent alot of 12" parts out there.  aftermarket is really only wheels and tires, maybe a seat and some training wheels.
> 
> depends on what youre looking for.
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:47 AM~15534496
> *there arent alot of 12" parts out there.  aftermarket is really only wheels and tires, maybe a seat and some training wheels.
> 
> depends on what youre looking for.
> ...


Custom TNT parts


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Custom 12" parts on my bike Lil Devil:

TNT Sissybar and forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" parts we did for Billy the Kid, 2nd place 12" bike of the year 2009

TNT handlebars, forks, sissybar, and pedals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We at TNT did the custom parts on SA Rollerz' 12" Bike of the Year 2009

We did the forks, handlebars, sissybar/conti kit, pedals, sprocket, wheel trim...


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

got pics of this bike parts


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Closeups of the bike at the Wego stop in Longview last year:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2009, 08:42 PM~15541760
> *Custom TNT parts
> *


Cut by TNT. but JUSTDEEZined  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379945


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Nov 3 2009, 04:50 AM~15541850
> *got pics of this bike parts
> *


which one?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

THIS WHAT IM WORKING ON NOW I WANT TO CUSTOMIZE IT BUT NOT TO EXTREME...WILL ANY 16"PARTS WORK ON IT LIKE SPROCKET AND CRANK ???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Nov 3 2009, 01:17 AM~15545348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


proabably not. looks like your bottom bracket is one of a smaller diameter. meaning most other interchangeable parts will not fit. best bet is to cut it out and switch it with one that is a regular size.

like this


----------



## lowlifelow00 (Sep 5, 2007)

for your son ,i think this folding Bicycle is very suitable and it is only for $135 and free shipping , a good choice .hope it will help you a lot.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

COMING OUT SOON :0


----------

